# Empty Bowl



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

This is an ambrosia maple bowl made for the Empty Bowls Project in Fort Worth next month.









It is approximately 7½ inches in diameter. The exterior lacquer over silver paste and aniline dye. The interior is finished with pickling stain and lacquer then polished with Micro Mesh.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't mean to sound ignorant, but what is the "Empty Bowl Project"? I am guessing some kind of feed the hungry campaign?


----------



## Coyote Woodshop (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice, maybe a pic of the inside too! Is your club involved in the"empty bowl project". Great cause, our club does "Beads of Courage". For cancer kids.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent bowl Bill. I did a 3 day demo for empty bowls about 5 years ago. I averaged about 8 bowls a day but that was on a mini lathe that was underpowered so I had to take it easy. Good cause.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's fantastic, Bill. I donated some bowls to the McKinney, Tx Empty Bowls event last week and had a ball doing it. Kudos and good luck with the auction!


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, everybody.



dirty-curty said:


> I don't mean to sound ignorant, but what is the "Empty Bowl Project"? I am guessing some kind of feed the hungry campaign?


The *Empty Bowls Project* is a nationwide fund raiser for local food banks across the country. The great majority of bowls are made by potters, but glass, ceramic, and wood bowls are also included. Our local food bank says that the wooden bowls draw the most interest from the people who attend. Some local Empty Bowls events last through a weekend, but ours is always on a Friday at noon and goes for two hours. During that short length of time over a half million dollars was raised.



Coyote Woodshop said:


> Very nice, maybe a pic of the inside too! Is your club involved in the"empty bowl project". Great cause, our club does "Beads of Courage". For cancer kids.


I have a shot from a slightly higher elevation angle. It wouldn't work well to shoot straight into the top because with the parabolic shape and high gloss it would be sort of like trying to take a picture of a mirror through a magnifying glass.









The little dark ovals are created by the ambrosia fungus which enters the wood through tiny holes made by the ambrosia beetle. This image is too small to see the holes, but they are about the size of a #60 drill hole.



john lucas said:


> Excellent bowl Bill. I did a 3 day demo for empty bowls about 5 years ago. I averaged about 8 bowls a day but that was on a mini lathe that was underpowered so I had to take it easy. Good cause.


A bunch of our club members are doing lathe demos turning tops for the kids -- kids of all ages, lots of adults want the spin tops. There also are potters doing demonstrations of their work and several bands to provide entertainment.

I am hoping to finish about a dozen bowls before the deadline, but the cold weather is making it hard to get out and do any turning.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Great bowl! And great cause!
They haven't done that here yet.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't have any bowls ready right now, when I do I will have to find a chapter to ship them to.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you tell me a bit more about the silver paste please?


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

That's really nice. The outside is a cool touch


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

DST said:


> Can you tell me a bit more about the silver paste please?


It is something that I found at Hobby Lobby when looking for metal leaf. It comes in a small tube about the same size as artist's paints and about the same consistency. It is actually called *Silver Leaf Rub 'N Buff*. Just a little dab was enough for this bowl. I wanted to tint the wood, but not make it look painted. The photo doesn't really show it, but the grain is faintly visible through the silver paste and dye.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

That may be the most awesome bowl ever. I'm no expert, but I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Priusjames said:


> That may be the most awesome bowl ever. I'm no expert, but I'm just sayin'...


Wow, that's a pretty hefty compliment. I'll pass the word along to the Tarrant Area Food Bank so that they can move it up to the professional artist auction. :smile:

I had a large mesquite winged natural edge bowl last year that made it to the mid-level "bump table" where the person pays an additional $50 and gets to choose one that is a step above what you get normally get to choose at the basic price of admission.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is not a BOWL!! It is a work of ART!!! I thought I was in the amateur class, that bowl put me in the KIDDY POOL!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Again, very nice!


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Bill, is the cat your shop buddy ??? My old black tom cat visits me when the door is open....

Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Oakwerks said:


> Bill, is the cat your shop buddy ??? My old black tom cat visits me when the door ....


Mr. Squeak and I are constant companions and stuck on each other like ugly on an ape. :icon_smile:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Fantastic bowl! Beautiful and interesting mix of colors and awesome finish, really smooth. Great job!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Bill Boehme said:


> Thanks for the replies, everybody. The Empty Bowls Project is a nationwide fund raiser for local food banks across the country. The great majority of bowls are made by potters, but glass, ceramic, and wood bowls are also included. Our local food bank says that the wooden bowls draw the most interest from the people who attend. Some local Empty Bowls events last through a weekend, but ours is always on a Friday at noon and goes for two hours. During that short length of time over a half million dollars was raised. I have a shot from a slightly higher elevation angle. It wouldn't work well to shoot straight into the top because with the parabolic shape and high gloss it would be sort of like trying to take a picture of a mirror through a magnifying glass. The little dark ovals are created by the ambrosia fungus which enters the wood through tiny holes made by the ambrosia beetle. This image is too small to see the holes, but they are about the size of a #60 drill hole. A bunch of our club members are doing lathe demos turning tops for the kids -- kids of all ages, lots of adults want the spin tops. There also are potters doing demonstrations of their work and several bands to provide entertainment. I am hoping to finish about a dozen bowls before the deadline, but the cold weather is making it hard to get out and do any turning.


How many bowls do you think you sell for that kind of a return. That is a lot of money seeing many of these Empty bowl events charge less than 15 dollars to eat. Some are only 5$


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

DST said:


> How many bowls do you think you sell for that kind of a return. That is a lot of money seeing many of these Empty bowl events charge less than 15 dollars to eat. Some are only 5$


Our food bank has different levels of tickets. The basic level is $50. For really big money there are the patrons and sponsors. The wooden bowls are just a drop in the bucket compared to the number of pottery and glass bowls. There are bump tables as well as silent and live auctions. That is where the serious money comes from. Our local event has expanded beyond just bowls and includes other types of art as well.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you putting that paste on to the bare wood ?
I found some at my local Michaels. Cheap at ~ 4.00 a tube. I'm hoping mine looks at least 1/2 as nice as yours


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

DST said:


> Are you putting that paste on to the bare wood ?
> I found some at my local Michaels. Cheap at ~ 4.00 a tube. I'm hoping mine looks at least 1/2 as nice as yours


Yes. Also use it sparingly. You can always add more, but it is harder to remove some if you apply too much.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I can vouch for it being easier to put on than take off! (Tried it with some gold recently.)

Bill - I'm guessing you put the dye on before using the Rub'n'buff? Did you use any other finish under or over the silver rub? Thanks!


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> .... Bill - I'm guessing you put the dye on before using the Rub'n'buff? Did you use any other finish under or over the silver rub? Thanks!


No, the dye goes on top of the Rub 'n Buff. I used just a little amount of aniline dye on a paper towel. On this bowl, I mainly dabbed the dye onto the surface, but on another piece where I only used one color, I wiped the dye on. The next step is important -- you need a trigger type spray bottle that will spray a very fine mist. Put denatured alcohol in the spray bottle and very lightly mist the surface. Be very careful to not spray the surface to wet it or else the dye will run and make a mess. Practice a bit on a piece of scrap before trying it on the real thing. The purpose of misting is that it causes the dye to have a reticulated texture. One technique that I have used is to use the pump sprayer in one hand to create a cloud of alcohol mist and then with the dyed turning in the other hand, pass it through the cloud. This technique works mainly for smaller things that can be easily held and rotated with one hand.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I forgot to answer your last question. After misting with alcohol, the final step is to apply a fast drying gloss spray lacquer. That is about the only choice that will work. If you try brushing or wiping a finish, everything will smear. Poly dries too slowly and will cause things to blur. Apply a light tack coat of lacquer and a few minutes later apply a few more light coats waiting a few minutes between coats. Let that dry and then apply a few more coats. The last coats can be slightly heavier, but keep them light. The last thing that you need at this point is a run or sag. It can make you say naughty words.

After you have finished with spraying lacquer, let it dry for a couple days and then use 400 grit and higher paper to level surface. Next use Micromesh to bring the finish to a gloss and finally use a polish like Novus or Hut plastic polish to give it it high gloss.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks -- the technique for misting with DNA sounds really interesting, and well worth learning as the result looks so good.

I'm pretty good at getting runs in lacquer (and shellac) finishes by putting too much on ... one day I'll learn how to stop in time (I hope)


----------

